# Eclipse & Applets



## VdA (27. Nov 2006)

hab versucht ein selbstgeproggtes applet mit eclipse zu runnen mit 
run as -> Applet
nur leider kam bei mir eine
java.lang.InstantiationException
raus keine ahnung was das bedeuten soll kann mr jemand helfen? :bahnhof:


----------



## Wildcard (27. Nov 2006)

API hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Thrown when an application tries to create an instance of a class using the newInstance method in class Class, but the specified class object cannot be instantiated because it is an interface or is an abstract class.


----------



## VdA (27. Nov 2006)

bitte sag mir dann ma was dadran Abstrakt oder ein Interface sein soll:

```
package Steuerung;

import gui.Fenster;

import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.event.MouseListener;

public class Start extends Applet implements MouseListener
{
	public void init()
	{

		String youGotPunkedText="Du wurdest verarscht!";
		new Start(youGotPunkedText);
	}
	public Start(String youGotPunkedText)
	{
		Fenster fenster=new Fenster(youGotPunkedText);
		fenster.addMouseListener(this);
		
	}
	public void paint(Graphics g)
	{
		
	}
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		try{
			if(args[0] != null)
				new Start(args[0]);
			}
			catch(ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException e)
				{
					String youGotPunkedText="Du wurdest verarscht!";
					new Start(youGotPunkedText);
				}
	}

	public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent evt) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		System.out.println(evt);
		if(evt.getButton()==3 && evt.getClickCount()==3)
		{
			System.exit(0);
		}
	}

	public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent arg0) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}

	public void mouseExited(MouseEvent arg0) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}

	public void mousePressed(MouseEvent arg0) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}

	public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent arg0) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}
}
```
 :bahnhof: 
außerdem les ich auch die api :bae:


----------



## Wildcard (27. Nov 2006)

VdA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bitte sag mir dann ma was dadran Abstrakt oder ein Interface sein soll:


Frag doch mich nicht. Ich hab dir nur die Frage beantwortet was die Exception bedeutet.
Starte mal Eclipse neu, das hilft meistens.


----------



## Roar (27. Nov 2006)

dein applet hat kein default konstruktor, soll java den wert raten den er deinem konstruktor beio der instantiierung übergibt? :roll:
ne main() gibts in applets übrigens nich aber das hast du wahrscheilnich schon gelesen als du dich über applets schlauh gemacht hast :bae:


----------



## VdA (27. Nov 2006)

das mit der main kommt davon dass ich das voher alls normales programm hate und jetzt grade am umproggen bin.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Nov 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dein applet hat kein default konstruktor, soll java den wert raten den er deinem konstruktor beio der instantiierung übergibt? :roll:


Den braucht er doch auch nicht, ist ja implizit einer da.


----------



## VdA (27. Nov 2006)

doch das mit dem default konstruktor stimmte 
thx VDA


----------



## Wildcard (27. Nov 2006)

Oh, ich hab deinen Konstruktor übersehen.   
Mach die Dinger immer ganz am Anfang, das ist übersichtlicher.


----------

